

Hacker news? No more... - 0x36

A post about disability issues in the USA is at the top. It is upvoted and commented on much more than a post about a new GCC release.<p>A really sad community this is...
======
DanBC
Visit new and upvote the interesting articles.

Make great posts on the threads that you enjoy.

Ignore the threads you dislike.

Flag the threads that do not belong here.

As sp332 says, some comments there are interesting and can be applied to start
ups - 'be careful with incentives' is true, and incentives are a tricky
problem that haven't really been solved yet. Partly because exposing the
system to the public is a fuzzing that you can#t really do before launch.

~~~
jmorton
...and submit things you think ought to be on HN too!

------
merinid
Hackers are curious people. We like to know about everything. This is not
linux news per se, though probably one of the best places to hang around if
you're interested in that. I hope you can have faith in the community and take
a step back to look at how active and amazing it is compared to what's out
there.

------
sp332
The article isn't _just_ about "disability issues". It's about perverse
incentives, which certainly falls in the "intellectual curiosity" category.
Also it's interesting for its description of a community that might have only
1 sit-down job!

------
FuzzyDunlop
Probably because the former article feels relevant to a wider audience here
than something about GCC does. There are probably more Americans than C
developers on HN.

------
non-sense
I had a different point of view. It showed that the community empathizes.

